# Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)



## zanderzone (5. August 2008)

Oder was meint Ihr ;-)


----------



## Sylverpasi (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Welcher Tipp????


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Oder was meint Ihr ;-)


 

naja warum man da jetzt gleich ohne warnung den trööt dicht gemacht hat versteh Ich jetzt nicht so ganz


----------



## Nikile (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Wahrscheinlich den zu Angelprüfung


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Ach ja.. Habt Ihr ja gar nicht mitbekommen!

Es hat gerade jamand nen Thread aufgemacht wir man bei der Angelprüfung gut schummeln kann

Der wurd glaub ich zu gemacht, weil ich nicht mehr drauf komme..

mfg


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Weil der Betrug ja schon drin stand..

Ich kann nur sagen, dass in Niedersachsen 45 von 60 Fragen richtig beantwortet werden müssen..


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Eigentlich steht ja da "verschoben", fragt sich nur wohin, na vielleicht gibt es ja so eine Art Parkplatz...

Und werte Mod`s, wenn ihr schon beim umherschieben seid, dann schaut mal gleich in der verschobenen Sache im Beitrag Nr. 17 ganz unten von Schleie74, da gibts was zu editieren....


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Könnt Ihr denn denn noch öffnen??


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

nein, klappt nicht


----------



## zanderzone (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Dann brauch ja auch nichts mehr editiert werden..


----------



## Manuel (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Den Vorbereitungskurs besuchen,Buch mit den Fragen lernen und dann wird die Prüfung schon klappen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr denn denn noch öffnen??


 

Ich (Internet Explorer) gehe mit dem Zurückpfeil so lange zurück bis Ich wieder da bin... bei mir geht´s


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Es besteht durchaus die Möglichkeit, das dieses Thema nach Abkühlung der Gemüter wieder den Parkplatz verlassen darf, sofern es da auch abgestellt wurde - denn für eine völlige Verschrottung würde es eigentlich keinen Grund gegeben...


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Okay jetzt geht´s auch nicht mehr ... erst waren noch zwie Seiten da ... bis post 18 ... dann nur noch die erste Seite ...jetzt komm Ich da auch nicht mehr ran...denke mal die haben den nach und nach in Luft aufgelöst...#c


----------



## Chrizzi (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Nö, wird vermutlich auf dem "Parkplatz" sein und die Mods entscheiden was damit passiert, vermtulich wird er geschrottet, was mich auch nicht wundern würde. 

Nebenbei, ihr dürft nich auf geparkte Threads zugreifen, sowas gibt ebenfalls Ärger - soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

habe ja gleich gesagt das es totaler quatsch war was der thread ersteller dort gepostet hat!!!

aber wie bekommt man denn raus warum er nun nicht mehr aufrufbar ist????bekommt man eine begründung???


----------



## Chrizzi (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Warum? Weil das ein Hinweis zum Betrug ist... 

Ansonsten, wird hier vielleicht ein Mod noch was dazu sagen.


----------



## Truttafriend (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

wir haben den Thread geparkt da hier niemand eine Anleitung zum schummeln bekommt.
Ob das nun in Hessen so möglich ist oder nicht ist dabei völlig wurscht.

btw fand ich den den Beitrag in Nr.17 auch nicht besonderlich nett...


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum? Weil das ein Hinweis zum Betrug ist...




Wäre ja kein Betrug, 
wenn jemand schwächen eines Systems nutzt, ist das kein Betrug - Betrug wäre es wenn er sich solch eine Schablone aneignet oder auch nur anschaut...
Schließlich ist doch auch jemand, der die Sache auf gut Glück ankreuzt kein Betrüger...

@Truttafriend
Das mit dem Post Nr. 17 ist aber in der Tat ein Grund um die Sache in den Müll zu verschieben...


----------



## Gralf (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> wenn jemand schwächen eines Systems nutzt, ist das kein Betrug...


 
Man kann ja einen gewissen Lernbedarf feststellen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133802

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2145386#post2145386

Beides heute.

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wäre ja kein Betrug,
> wenn jemand schwächen eines Systems nutzt



#d Falsch, man darf Schwächen eines Systems nicht ausnutzen oder das Wissen um diese Schwächen wissentlich aneignen bzw. diese Schwächen preisgeben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Ollek schrieb:


> #d Falsch, man darf Schwächen eines Systems nicht ausnutzen oder das Wissen um diese Schwächen wissentlich aneignen bzw. diese Schwächen preisgeben.


 

richtig ... so ist es !


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Ollek schrieb:


> #d Falsch, man darf Schwächen eines Systems nicht ausnutzen oder das Wissen um diese Schwächen wissentlich aneignen bzw. diese Schwächen preisgeben.



wer sagt oder schreibt das, außer dir (rechtlich bezogen) , bzw. wo steht das gerade im Bezug auf den FS #c

Nehmen wir z.B. das Steuersystem, wer Schlupflöcher findet, kann diese nutzen ohne belangt zu werden...

Was den moralischen Anspruch angeht, ist das natürlich eine ganz andere Sache...

|wavey:


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

@fischpaule 

was stand denn in den post 17drin????war von der arbeit nach hause nicht online und da kam ich wieder online und der trööt war zu!!!


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> @fischpaule
> 
> was stand denn in den post 17drin????war von der arbeit nach hause nicht online und da kam ich wieder online und der trööt war zu!!!



Das ist keinesfalls wiedergabewürdig und ich möchte es auch schnell vergessen, sonst schwillt mir gleich wieder der Hals an...


----------



## Zanderlui (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

aha aber das kam vom thread ersteller oder wie???


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Aber ich muss schon sagen so einen "klasse Tipp" hat nicht jeder.


----------



## Manuel (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Da gibts so ein schönes Sprichwort

"Ehrlich wärt am längsten"


----------



## Ollek (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wäre ja kein Betrug,
> wenn jemand schwächen eines Systems nutzt, ist das kein Betrug



|kopfkrataha...



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Betrug wäre es wenn er sich solch eine Schablone aneignet oder auch nur anschaut...



Also *nutzt* er die Schwäche aus! Anderfalls geht es nicht weil er keine Kontrollmöglichkeit durch fehlende Schablone oder anderweitige Einflussnahme hat.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Schließlich ist doch auch jemand, der die Sache auf gut Glück ankreuzt kein Betrüger...



Jemand der auf gut Glück ankreuzt nutzt in keinster Weise Hilfsmittel die eine Schwäche ausnutzen, wenn er das *Glück* hat die entsprechenden Punkte zu erreichen hat er Glück gehabt. 




Fischpaule schrieb:


> wer sagt oder schreibt das, außer dir (rechtlich bezogen) , bzw. wo steht das gerade im Bezug auf den FS



Das gilt nicht nur für den FS, sondern für jegliche Art von Prüfungen oder Abschlusszeugnisse.

Hier

Auch hier wurde eine "Schwäche" des Systems ausgenutzt. Wie das aussieht spielt keine Rolle ob mit Vorlagenschablone oder durch bekanntgemachte Aufgaben im Vorfeld. Fakt ist dem Prüfling wurde eine Methode auferlegt wo er *ohne* eigenes Lernen Fragen beantworten kann die er eigentlich ohne Lernen oder umfassendes Wissen nicht beantworten könnte. 

Das nennt sich dann Betrug.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Nehmen wir z.B. das Steuersystem, wer Schlupflöcher findet, kann diese nutzen ohne belangt zu werden...



Nicht verwechseln, ein Schlupfloch in einem Steuersystem ist nicht vergleichbar mit Bewertungssystemen bei Prüfungen.

Ein Steuerschlupfloch ist solange es vom Gesetzgeber nicht explizit geändert wird *kein *Betrug sondern anwendbares *Recht* für den Steuerpflichtigen. 

Eine Manipulation bei Prüfungen hingegen ist kein anwendbares Recht für den Prüfling.


----------



## angelpfeife (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Jetzt interessiert es mich doch. Was für eine Methode wurde da erläutert? Ist nur so aus reiner Neugier.


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

@Ollek
Ha, nicht schlecht aber da musst du nochmal drüber nachdenken...:m

Betrug wäre es wenn der Inhalt der Schablone bekannt wäre, z.B. durch entwenden derer, das Daraufschauen oder weitergabe des Inhaltes durch Dritte (das Gleiche, wie in deinem Beispiel, wo die Fragen bekannt waren), dies ist hier aber nicht der Fall, sondern es ist nur bekannt, das es eine Schablone und damit ein Muster gibt, das zur Kontrolle benutzt wird (nichts anderes hat der TE ausgesagt, er hat es allerdings etwas vereinfacht und damit fälschlich dargestellt, da ihm scheinbar nicht bekannt war, dass die Anlegepunkte auf jedem Bogen anders sind)
- bei einer einfachen Schablone, lässt sich damit schon bei wenigen richtig ausgefüllten Bögen das System wärend der Prüfung ermitteln und nutzen...
Der Prüfling kann doch nichts dafür, dass zur Vereinfachung der Kontrolle solch ein billiges System benutzt wird.

Aber wie gesagt, wer die Intelligenz besitzt, sich selbst das System der Schablone zu erschließen, dem sollte es auch nicht schwer fallen, die Fragen zu lernen und passend seine Kreuze zu machen....

Gruß, Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Fischpaule (5. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Im übrigen war es nie ein Geheimnis, das bei der FS-Prüfung, genau so wie bei der Führerscheinprüfung, eine Schablone benutzt wird, um die Arbeit zu erleichtern - es ist also vom TE keineswegs ein "Geheimtip" gewesen...

|wavey:


----------



## Gralf (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, wer die Intelligenz besitzt, sich selbst das System der Schablone zu erschließen, dem sollte es auch nicht schwer fallen, die Fragen zu lernen und passend seine Kreuze zu machen....
> 
> Gruß, Fischpaule |wavey:


 
Genau. Und erst recht die Kandidaten, die Probleme mit dem Stoff haben, kapieren das System nicht. 

Ich hatte doch vorher Beispiele geschrieben, an denen man sehen kann, daß Lernbedarf vorhanden ist. Das kann man hier täglich sehen. Mehr und bessere Ausbildung ist da angesagt. Und nicht schummeln.

Gruß


----------



## Ollek (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Moin Fischpaule

Du machst es mir schwer |supergri,vorweg mir persönlich ist es völlig egal ob jemand Betrügt oder nicht, ich habe alle meine Lappen "erlernt". Und ich will auch niemand belehren sondern nur auf deine Aussage,das es kein Betrug sein soll eingehen. Jeder muss selbst wissen was er macht :vik:

Du sagst:



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Betrug wäre es wenn der Inhalt der Schablone bekannt wäre, z.B. durch entwenden derer, das Daraufschauen oder weitergabe des Inhaltes durch Dritte



Wenn eine Firma oder Staatliche Institution einen Prüfungsbogen erstellt das zur schnelleren Bewertung über ein z.B Schablonensystem verfügt so ist dieses System Eigentum derer die die Prüfung veröffentlicht haben.

Der TE des anderen Threads hat aber eine Anleitung (obs nun funtioniert hätte oder nicht sei dahingestellt) veröffentlicht womit man dieses System ohne gross zu lernen umgehen, aushebeln bzw. "Knacken" kann.
Das ist glaub ich sogar Strafbar und verstösst gegen Boardregeln,andernfalls wäre der Thread nicht geschlosen wurden.



Fischpaule schrieb:


> dies ist hier aber nicht der Fall, sondern es ist nur bekannt, das es eine Schablone und damit ein Muster gibt, das zur Kontrolle benutzt wird (nichts anderes hat der TE ausgesagt, er hat es allerdings etwas vereinfacht und damit fälschlich dargestellt, da ihm scheinbar nicht bekannt war, dass die Anlegepunkte auf jedem Bogen anders sind)
> - bei einer einfachen Schablone, lässt sich damit schon bei wenigen richtig ausgefüllten Bögen das System wärend der Prüfung ermitteln und nutzen...
> Der Prüfling kann doch nichts dafür, dass zur Vereinfachung der Kontrolle solch ein billiges System benutzt wird.



Nochmal er hat einen Tip gegeben womit man eine Prüfung beeinflussen kann, das ist Betrug.
Da spielt es auch keine Rolle wie einfach dieses System zu durchschauen ist. 

Wenn der Prüfling wärend der Prüfung oder im Vorfeld selbst drauf kommt das es da ein System gibt beim Ankreuzen und es insgeheim für sich anwendet, dürften jegliche Beweise für einen Betrug fehlen. Das stimmt schon.
Wenn er es dann aber übers Internet oder wo auch immer veröffentlicht *dann* ist es Betrug.

#6Und da du gestern noch den Vergleich zum Steuersystem gezogen hast solltest du evtl. nochmal drüber nachdenken.

#h


----------



## Schleie74 (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Wäre ja kein Betrug,
> wenn jemand schwächen eines Systems nutzt, ist das kein Betrug - Betrug wäre es wenn er sich solch eine Schablone aneignet oder auch nur anschaut...
> Schließlich ist doch auch jemand, der die Sache auf gut Glück ankreuzt kein Betrüger...
> 
> ...



Paule,eventuell sagst du mal endlich was an dem Ominösen Posting 17 nicht ok war!
Wenn es von mir war,würde ich schon gerne was dazu sagen!


----------



## zanderzone (6. August 2008)

*AW: Ich glaub der Tip kam nicht so gut ;-)*

Is doch egal was da stand!
Fakt ist, ich glaub das Ding mit der Schablone!

Da würd doch in der Prüfung keiner drauf kommen..


----------

